# Welche monofile Hauptschnur taugt zum Brandungsangeln?



## Palerado (5. August 2004)

Hallo,

ich muss bald mal wieder für Fehmarn bestellen und überlege welche Hauptschnur wir nehmen sollen. Wir wollen eine 30er verwenden aber ich frage mich noch welche Marke man bevorzugen soll.

Wir haben die letzten male die Extreme Line Anaconda von Sänger benutzt.
Die hat auch gute Dienste geleistet, leider ist sie nach einer Woche sehr angegriffen gewesen. Und das nicht nur auf den ersten Metern.

Gut wäre auch wenn Ihr mir gleich noch die richtige Marke für die SChlagschnur sagen könntet.

Bezugsquelle und Preis wären auch gut.

Daniel


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (5. August 2004)

*AW: Welche monofile Hauptschnur taugt zum Brandungsangeln?*

Moin, ich benutze seit Jahren DAIWA Turnament in 31 und 28iger Stärke. Die ist sehr gut, hat wenig Dehnung und ist Abriebfest. Die kann ich gut empfehlen denn der Preis ist auch ok.


----------



## Palerado (5. August 2004)

*AW: Welche monofile Hauptschnur taugt zum Brandungsangeln?*

Hallo MS,

nach der habe ich auch schon geguckt, leider habe ich sie noch nirgends gefunden.
Wo kann ich die denn her bekommen?


----------



## McKay (5. August 2004)

*AW: Welche monofile Hauptschnur taugt zum Brandungsangeln?*

Moin,
noch eine Empfehlung wert,ist die Mono von Quantum "energy sea line" 0,28mm,Tragkraft 7,5Kg.Die 1200 Meter Spule kostet so um die 17€.Ist sogar eine Tasche mit Reißverschluß dabei.Ich nutze die Tasche als Schoner für meine Ersatzspulen,geht echt prima.
Als Schlagschnur ist die Berkley-Big-Game 0,61mm gut,besser finde ich allerdings die Taper-Tips von Dega.Das sind konisch verjüngte 15 Meter lange
Schlagschnüe von 0,28mm auf 0,60mm,5 Stück auf der Rolle,kosten ca.4,50€.
Der Vorteil der Taper-Tips ist,das sie sich besser anknoten lässt,und das der Schlagschnurknoten nicht so dick ist und besser durch die Ringe gleitet.
Du kannst aber eigentlich jede gute Schnur ab 0,60mm als Schlagschnur verwenden.Bezugsquellen kann ich dir leider nicht nennen,da ich Schnur bei
meinem Händler vor Ort kaufe.
tight lines & Gruß
Marcus


----------



## Kai D90 (5. August 2004)

*AW: Welche monofile Hauptschnur taugt zum Brandungsangeln?*

Wie siehts denn mit ner dünnen geflochtenen (0,28 z.B.) als Schlagschnur aus, Taugt das was ?


----------



## Palerado (5. August 2004)

*AW: Welche monofile Hauptschnur taugt zum Brandungsangeln?*

Hatte ich auch mal gefragt. Da wurde mir stark von abgeraten, da diese Schnüre nicht die benötigte Abriebfestigkeit bieten die eine Schlagschnur braucht.

Leuchtet mir auch ein.


----------



## MichaelB (5. August 2004)

*AW: Welche monofile Hauptschnur taugt zum Brandungsangeln?*

Moin,

eine dünnere ( gelochtene ) Schlagschnur beißt auch mehr in den Finger, wenn man mit 200g mal "alles gibt" :m 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Agalatze (5. August 2004)

*AW: Welche monofile Hauptschnur taugt zum Brandungsangeln?*

ich würde besser keine geflochtene schlagschnur vor ne mono schalten.
das ist irgendwie nicht das ware finde ich.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (5. August 2004)

*AW: Welche monofile Hauptschnur taugt zum Brandungsangeln?*

Schlagschnur Monofil,d as ist völlig richtig, so sehe ich das auch aber Palerado hatte nach der Hauptschnur gefragt und nicht nach der Schlagschnur gebt doch da noch ein paar Tipps bevor wir vom Thema afglitschen. .


----------



## Agalatze (6. August 2004)

*AW: Welche monofile Hauptschnur taugt zum Brandungsangeln?*

wenn du schon mono fischen möchtest würde ich die von dega nehmen. zum einen kannst du durch die farben genau sehen wie weit und wo du angelst. und wie mckay schon geschrieben hat brauchst du keinen knoten für die schlagschnur machen da sie sich von 0,28 auf 0,60mm verjüngt.

die ist schon wirklich sehr gut#6


----------



## MichaelB (6. August 2004)

*AW: Welche monofile Hauptschnur taugt zum Brandungsangeln?*

Moin,

@M_S: stimmt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ich nehme generell keine farbigen "Keulenschnüre" mehr - es ist zwar recht praktisch, wenn man genau weiß, wie weit man geworfen hat, aber erstens hat man das nach einer Zeit eh raus ( sooo etwa 40 - 100m werden es wohl gewesen sein 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), die fertigen Keulenschnüre sind zweitens recht teuer, und drittens ist unweigerlich irgendwann der erste Abriss da und dann muß man sowieso eine Schlagschnur vorknoten.
Ich nehme 30er Dega in gelb, 30er von Gigafish in gelb und werde diesen Herbst mal die orange 28er von Penn (?) testen. Gelbe Schnur weil man sie im Dunkeln besser sieht.
Als Schlagschnur benutze ich die von 30er auf 60er gehenden Keulen ( Taper Tips ) von Dega.

Gruß
Michael


----------

